

Pretty girls may cause myopathy, diabetes, hypertension and impotency - pascalchristian
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1270271/Beautiful-women-bad-health-raise-stress-hormones.html

======
mooism2
It's the Daily Mail, I'm surprised they don't cause cancer.

------
torial
Wow, I didn't see any of those terms implied in the article. Sweaty palms,
heightened cortisol -- sure. The title is plain misleading.

